# TITAN @ 7 1/2 months



## TITANS-WRATH (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lookin sharp! im surprised its been that long lol, i remember all his puppy pics lol!


----------



## Opie757 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good lookin dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lookin sharp! im surprised its been that long lol, i remember all his puppy pics lol!


I'm with you lol doesn't seem like its been that long. He looks good though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Very gorgeous guy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charliegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

He is a stunner! Love the job on his ears, very tidy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

What a cutie he has turned into.


----------



## Blue-Leo (Jan 4, 2013)

Good looking dog


----------



## mkj878 (Dec 25, 2012)

I love his markings all that white with the one side patch on his head
Gorgeous


----------



## TITANS-WRATH (Oct 3, 2012)

Titan 2 yrs old


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ahh, Titan has filled out nicely. He looks great. Thanks for the look. 

Joe


----------



## TITANS-WRATH (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## TITANS-WRATH (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## TITANS-WRATH (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Great looking pooch!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw look how cute he is!


----------

